# Retroverted Uterus Club!



## pixeldust

Anyone else with a retroverted uterus? Mine was diagnosed before I had my first, and didn't correct itself after having him. It's still retroverted according to the ultrasound tech who did my 6 week scan, and I've just realised it's probably the reason why I'm not showing and can't feel my uterus coming out of my pelvis.

So, others with retroverted uteruses - did you show later than usual with your pregnancy/ies?

I showed properly about 17-18 weeks with my first.


----------



## pixeldust

No one else? Wow, I thought it was really common but I guess it's just me :)


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Retroverted wombs are really common! I found out when I had a smear test a few years ago, I told my midwife about it at my booking appointment and she says it makes no difference at all in pregnancy - once you get to about 12 weeks it begins to correct itself. This is my first and I was showing properly at about 22 weeks which is about average x


----------



## NotJustMama

I am with you....31 weeks now and people keep saying, wow you barely look pregnant. The problem I have found is LO likes to hide in the pocket near my spine and kick me repeatedly in the back and kidneys....so on the upside I am lacking stretch marks...on the down side I am taking the beating of my life from the inside to which I cannot defend myself from. 

Do you find you are having any pain in the pubic area yet? That will come :)


----------



## deafgal

I was told I had a tilted uterus by a ultrasound technician (but not by any doctors so it kinda upset me they are not open to discuss about my body. I wish I could find the right doctor). Not sure that's the same thing though.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I had a retrovertd Uterus with my second baby, but not my first! I don't know about this one yet. My 2nd baby was also back to back so I showed quite a bit later, I think I didnt have a proper defined bump until about 26 weeks. 
I have bloat already but obviously nothing bump like yet!!


----------



## vintage67

I have a tilted uterus and it has caused me some lower back pain over the years and may be to blame for my inability to tolerate tampons, though I only recently read that but had always wondered why I couldn't use them comfortably.


----------



## Dorian

Mine is tilted too, is that the same as retroverted?

This is my fourth pregnancy, and it's never caused much problems. LOL, except for exams when the Dr has to search around for the cervix!!


----------



## NotJustMama

Yes the digging for the cervix....not fun


----------



## oneway

I have a retroverted uterus and I started showing really early. Turns out that I have an anterior placenta so that could be the reason why my bump was visible so early.


----------



## pixeldust

oneway said:


> I have a retroverted uterus and I started showing really early. Turns out that I have an anterior placenta so that could be the reason why my bump was visible so early.

I think you're the first person I've heard of who has shown earlier!

13 weeks here and now the bloating is mostly gone I just look overweight, no bump unless I lie down and I can feel my uterus starting to push forward.


----------



## NotJustMama

I didn't even start to get a bump at all until about 4 1/2 months. Could wear all my regular clothes til 6 month. I guess that is the perk...


----------



## Zoe And Bump

I was diagnosed with a tilted uterus while we were TTC and the doctor said that this may be hampering our ability to conceive, so she suggested lieing on my front after intercourse and it did the trick first time.................I can't say for sure whether this was the real reason we had to wait for 18 months but it seemed to work for us.

With regards to showing I must be one of the odd ones out as I shot out straight away, I'm now 21 weeks and people assume I am a lot further on than I really am. I don't know how much this will affect my pregnancy but at the moment I'm not too bothered about it. The doctor did mention that it should correct itself throughout x


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Count me in :) It's very strange because before we were even TTC I'd had a whole load of gynae appointments and ultrasounds for other problems, and nobody ever told me I had a tilted uterus! Not until 2 days ago when I had my 5 week scan, the doctor just offhandedly put it in the U/S report. 
Scared the crap out of me at first because he asked "are you sure you're pregnant?", I thought he couldn't find the baby, but in fact he just couldn't find my uterus.

Am I strange to really want a bump? I can't wait to start showing :)


----------



## CrazyKitty

Tigerlilyb - I don't think you're strange to want to start showing, I'm the same! I was born with a tilted uterus and my mum has one too - she didn't start showing with me (her first) until she was 5 1/2 months pregnant... I will probably be about the same. Then again, I was 5lb2oz and a week late! I've cut out some foods that the doctor said was making me ill(bread/wheat and all cheese, not just the soft and mouldy stuff) and my bloating has reduced dramatically to pretty much non-existant! I've just been left with the podge I had before, which is slightly depressing but at least I'm not in the pain I was before.xox


----------



## yvonyvj

Same here. I think that's why it took a little longer to get preg with DD1. I was tilted till about my 3rd trimester. Now I'm preg with #2 and it's remained untilted. Didn't show till close to 5 months with 1st...I've been struggling to hide it from work since 12 wks! Maybe it's the uterus or maybe it's just 2nd time around...But it didn't affect my labor or pregnancy at all!


----------



## JadeCrusader

Is this the same as tilted cervix? I was told last year by my OBGYN that I have a tilted cervix, and come to find out so does my MIL.


----------



## pixeldust

I think it is, JadeCrusader. I've only ever heard it referred to here as retroverted though. Which is ok, because it sounds WAY cooler ;)

Did anyone else who has been pregnant before have a posterior baby? I've always wondered if the two were related.


----------



## FlowerFairy

pixeldust said:


> I think it is, JadeCrusader. I've only ever heard it referred to here as retroverted though. Which is ok, because it sounds WAY cooler ;)
> 
> Did anyone else who has been pregnant before have a posterior baby? I've always wondered if the two were related.

My youngest son was back to back throughout my pregnancy and during labour xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm out of this club now! Had a Scan yesterday and she said my uterus isn't tilted now!!! It must not have flipped back after the last baby x


----------



## pixeldust

FlowerFairy said:


> I'm out of this club now! Had a Scan yesterday and she said my uterus isn't tilted now!!! It must not have flipped back after the last baby x

Congrats!


----------



## Roxie

had my scan today and found out i have one

i didnt with my last pregnancy but i do now ? and i have a posteriour placenta.


going to go goggle what it means lol


----------



## Sairah

heyy guyz nice to join the club. i have a retroverted uterus too. only found out recently. however am currently getting to my 6th week mark. so yeh pretty early. :D


----------

